# Teen pup strikes!



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris has been much less obedient recently, less cuddly, constant whining even when he's had a couple of off leash walks in a day, he can't seem to figure out what he wants most of the time, isn't always coming when called... I assume this is adolescence arriving? He's just hit 9 months. It's been about two weeks so far, so last week we decided to up his walks and get on his training again, today I've had some good cuddles which is nice, i missed his cuddly relaxed nature! 

All tips welcome, although obviously I'm hitting the Search bar as well!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I general, a tired dog is a good dog. I learned at that age, if my boy was tired he would listen better and was a bit less defiant. A fully energetic teenage V will be more likely to disobey and get into trouble. Training will mentally tire them out and walks will physically tire them out. Reinforce both of those and I think you're off to a good start!


----------

